# NORTHERN CALIFORNIA - DENVERTON



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Good Morning everyone!!

Open - Land Series - Long retired gun up the middle (1st bird down), right hand bird off the mound, gun on top, bird on the bottom in cover (2nd bird down), flyer to the left. Lots of ditches and canals. If you square ditches it will put you into the other birds. Work seems to be going OK.
Started with dog 41.

Amateur - Long center bird retired (maybe 250 yards) through the marsh throwj ifrom the tip of the tully's. Short left hand bird thrown towards the long gun across the canal with the thrower sitting behind the mound. Flyer to the right thrown towards the long bird. No report on the dog work, I'm on my way over there.
Started with dog 2.

Qual- Wide open double - Retired gun on the left flyer to the right. Line is on a mound. Blind is run from behind the mound between the marks. Good dog work has been observed.

That's it for now!

Tammy

Hi Russ!!!


----------



## ducky911 (Apr 3, 2006)

*great update*

Tammy,

Very nice update, your descriptions made me feel like I was there. Please don't be shy about posting some more.


Bob


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for the update Tammy :lol:


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

*Amateur Call Backs*

Dog 15 is a scratch - 46 Starters 40 called back

1,2,3,4,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,16,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,30,32,33,34,35,36,39,41,42,43,44,45,46 & 47

Land Blind - Dry pop station is positioned behind the mound where the left hand gun was on the marks. The line to the blind was through the tulles, to the right side of the dry pop, the dog had to take the mound. (Lots of leftover scent from the gunner station, past a second mound and to the bird. The blind was about 200-225 yards. Dog work was all over the place from very good to marginal and some pick ups. This is all they are doing today. Started with dog 26 and at 5:00 dog 8 was on the line.


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

*Qualifying Call Back to 3rd Series*

Qual Call Backs-33 dogs

1,2,3,5,6,7,8,9,11,13,14,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,24,25,26,27,28,30,31,33,34,35,36,38,39,41,42

Water Blind is a long entry channel blind with an angle out and the bird about 10 feet off the bank. I think they should be able to finish it today.


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

*Open Call Backs*

1 scratch - Dog 34 - 54 starters

Call Backs to the 2nd

1,2,3,5,7,8,9,11,12  ,14,15,18,19,20,23,25,26,27,28,30,33,35,36,38,40,41,42,43,45,47,48,49,50,51,52,53,54

That's all they are doing today. Land and Water Blind will be tomorrow and the water marks will be on Sunday.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Tammy,

Thanks for the report! A7  Q22 !!!

Florence


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

*Amatuer Call Backs*

Call Backs to 3rd Series 25 dogs


1,2,3,6,9,10,13,16,19,21,22,23,25,26,27,33,35,37,41,42,43,44,45,46,47

Water Blind in the morning


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

*Qualifying Call Backs*

13 dogs to the 4th Series

1,3,6,14,17,19,20,21,25,26,34,35,42

Water Marks in the morning.

I'm off to dinner. The weather today was beautiful. A little bit on the warm side but tolarable.

See you tomorrow.!!

BTW- Thanks Florence!! Go Ollie!

Tammy


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Open Call back to 3rd Series 28 dogs

1,2,5,7,8,11,12  ,14,19,20,23,25,27,33,35,38,40,41,42,45,47,48,49,50,51,52,53,54

Qual just got finished - on my way over there after we get the water blind set up. The amateur is just wrapping up their water blind, so more call backs will be coming.

Tammy


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

*Partial Qual Results*

!st - #6 Lowride'n Super A Jax/ O/H Barry Cruickshank
2nd - #42 Riverside Rough Rider/ O/H Dave Terry
3rd - #34 Strings Dear Abbea / Owner Larry & Cheryl Smith H-J Patopea
4th - Handled by J Patopea - Don't know which dog

That's all I know right now. I'm at the open marshaling - so I'm just getting trickel down information.

More later .......


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

*Results*

Amateur Results

1st - #41 World Famous Tellipath - Mary Algren
2nd - # 47 Hardscrabbles Windfall - Steve Bechtel
3rd - #25 Flyway's Fast Eddie Grimsby - Don Graves
4th - #43 Crackshot Ready to Run - Julie Cole
RJ - #21 FC/AFC Julie Hendrix Experience - Mary Algren

Jams - 1,2,3,16,19,22,23,27,33,35,45,46


Update to Qual Results

1st - #6
2nd - #42 
3rd #34
4th - #3 Jaco's Red Desert Cider O- Gale Mettenbrink H-J Patopea
RJ#26 - Five Star General MacArthur-O-Dave Morton H/L Pleasant

Jams
1,14,19,20,21,35


Derby Call Backs to 4th Series

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,12,13,16,17

Open Call Backs will be a little bit later.

Tammy

PS** Hang in there Russ & Florence - Should be pretty quick!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

We are hanging on every post :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

*Open Call Backs*

Hang time is over for tonight!!

Open Call Backs 19 dogs to the 4th series

1,5,7,8,11,12  ,19,20,23,25,38,40,42,45,48,51,52,53,54

We just had a wonderful dinner of corn beef and cabbage with fudge brownie delight for dessert!! What a great day!! Wind has picked up substantially, and we are expecting the same for tomorrow. Temperature is very nice during the day!!

Good Night all and we'll see ya' all tomorrow!!!!

Tammy


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

We really appreciate your reporting, particularly when it is good news. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

Russ said:


> We really appreciate your reporting, particularly when it is good news. :lol:


I'm trying to look on my own, but EE is down... I assume Ollie's in the last series of the open?? If so, GO GET 'EM OLLIE!!


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Ollie is # 12


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Tammy Z said:


> Ollie is # 12


GO NUMBER 12!!

FOM


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Thanks Tammy, your coverage has been outstanding!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Forgive me Golden lovers for I have sinned. 
I failed to realize Firemarks Fast Forward jammed the Q!!!
YYEEEHHHAAAAAAWWWWWWW!!!!
WAY TO GO BLUR!
Congratulations from Becky and Hoss


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Becky Mills said:


> Forgive me Golden lovers for I have sinned.
> I failed to realize Firemarks Fast Forward jammed the Q!!!
> YYEEEHHHAAAAAAWWWWWWW!!!!
> WAY TO GO BLUR!
> Congratulations from Becky and Hoss


Hey, Becky!!! ..more sins abound....  

Qualifying 4th ...Jaco's Red Desert Cider, "Cider" !!!  Congratulations!!

Congratulations, "Blur" and Melanie!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Judy Chute said:


> Becky Mills said:
> 
> 
> > Forgive me Golden lovers for I have sinned.
> ...



Shame on you Becky!!!! :twisted: (OK, OK you're forgiven)

Paula


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh my oh my oh my. I'm a total failure.
GO CIDER GO!!!!!
We're so proud of you!
Happy now ladies?????


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Becky Mills said:


> Oh my oh my oh my. I'm a total failure.
> GO CIDER GO!!!!!
> We're so proud of you!
> Happy now ladies?????


I'm happy BUT, you're not a total failure at all!!!! :wink: 

P.


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

*Derby Results*

1st -#3 Knollwood Sweet Lily- O/H Nancy White
2nd - #13 Sportin Nitty Gritty - O/H Judy Bly (GR)(Hint!) :wink: 
3rd - #1 Kimber VIII - O/H Jerry Patopea
4th - #5 - Buck N Quick Pick - O/H Garry Alghren
RJ - #9 - Kerryburke's California Dolly - O/H Kerry Lavin

Jams #4,7,12,16

Open is just about done. Should be have results shortly!

Tammy


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Okay, never mind what I said a few minutes ago - I got it figured out now.
Sportin Nitty Gritty is the cool Golden Miss Glenda was braggin about last week - a big red male in Derby. So now I can say it with CONVICTION.
WAY TO GO RUFF - WOOHOO AND YEEHAW!
Wouldn't I love to meet you! For real!
Congratulations!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Becky Mills said:


> Okay, never mind what I said a few minutes ago - I got it figured out now.
> Sportin Nitty Gritty is the cool Golden Miss Glenda was braggin about last week - a big red male in Derby. So now I can say it with CONVICTION.
> WAY TO GO RUFF - WOOHOO AND YEEHAW!
> Wouldn't I love to meet you! For real!
> Congratulations!


  ...NOW, we are getting down to the "Nitty Gritty" !!!  Way to Go "Ruff" 8) ... Great Grandfather is "Cotton".. apple did not fall far from the tree it seems!!!

Sportin' Nitty Gritty ** 

Well...just look at all this..so many Field Trial Golden Retrievers, we are losing track!!! Awesome!!!

Thanks for all the information, Tammy!!!!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congtratulations Judy Bly and Ruff. Yes, I remember Glenda speaking highly of him. 

BTW, Becky, hope Hoss is doing better this week. 

Tammy Z, thanks for the great reporting.

Paula


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

*Northern California*

WOW!!!! Team Knollwood rolls on!!! First with Lily and Second with Ruffie in the Derby. All our training time together which was not only major fun, was also productive---of course, we won't forget Karl and Rob!

Sorry not to be with you gals this weekend, too many trials in a row so took some time off. 

Nancy and Judy will be heading to Texas to join up with Karl and Rob
so all you Texans, beware of these "HOT" Derby dogs coming your way.
Nancy, hope Jonathan got to watch Lily and you in action.

Glenda


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

*Open Results*

1st - #51 - Fargo N Dakota - O-Gary Zellner H- Jerry Patopea
2nd - #23 - AFC Land Ahoy -O/H Gary Zellner - Completes FC
3rd -#19 - FC-AFC Hightest Black Ty Affair - O/H Chris Hatch
4th -# 53 - Highstar Midnight Dream-O-Peggy Levikow H- Bill Sargenti
RJ #52 Jazztime Empty Wallet O-George & Wendy McDaniel H-Bill Totten

Jams
1,7,11,25,38,45,48,54

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL AND THANKS TO ALL WHO HELPED MAKE THIS TRIAL A SUCCESS.

TAMMY


----------



## K92line (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks for all the kind words on Ruffie (Sportin' Nitty Gritty). He is a joy to live with and lots of fun to run. In the last five trials he has taken two seconds and a third for 8 Derby points. With several months left before he is two we are hoping for a good spring and summer.

This trip to California has been fantastic and everyone has been super supportive. A big thanks to the Knollwood training group, Glenda Brown, Alice Woodyard and Nancy White. We have all been having a great time training and trialing. It has been fun to see folks that I have not seen in years and to make new friends as well.

A huge thanks to High Spirit Retrievers-Karl Gunzer and Rob Earhardt for all their wonderful work with Ruffie. They have provided Ruffie with a fantastic foundation from which to work. Thanks so much.

Congratulations to Gary Zellner & Jerry Patopea for their Open win, Mary Ahlgren for her Amateur win with Telli, Barry Cruikshank for his Q 1st and last but not least, my best buddy, Nancy White with her awesome little girl, Lily, for her first in the Derby. Many thanks to the Northern California Retriever Club for a great trial and to Tammy Z. for her wonderful on the spot reporting. Great judges, marshalls and folks. Thanks to one and all.

Judy Bly and Ruff (AKA The Red Pony) (AKA The Ruffinator),


----------

